# Badgers



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just heard it on the news - very briefly I might add - that the government are allowing some farmers to shoot badgers to prevent TB as a trial! 

Words fail me about what I think of this government


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

dispicable!
geez, that is so stupid!:mad5:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am in our local Badger Society and they actually want to cull 75% of badgers,humans wont be satisfied until they've got rid of all our wildlife:mad5:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I am in our local Badger Society and they actually want to cull 75% of badgers,humans wont be satisfied until they've got rid of all our wildlife:mad5:


Is that 75% or 75% in a certain area as a trial?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> Is that 75% or 75% in a certain area as a trial?


Sorry should have put it as 75% in trial areas 3 at the moment.Suex


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What would people rather happened? Would they rather see all wildlife left alone until only the ones that eat the most and happen to survive in the habitat left remain as part of our natural world? 

I'm sorry but I think it's extremely naieve to believe that all wildlife can life happy fluffy lives and that nature will some how balance itself out in this country, and at the same time have no impact on farming and livestock. We live here too, we've caused problems, and we need to find ways to resolve it, and at the same time maintain healthy populations. There's no talk of eradicating badgers, but there is talk of maintaining smaller populations, because there are simply far too many of them at this moment in time, and the impact they are having on other animals, such as the population of hedgehogs, is unacceptable. 

It's like any other animal, in the right place, in the right numbers, they are sustainable, in the wrong place in the wrong numbers, they need to be controlled.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What would people rather happened? Would they rather see all wildlife left alone until only the ones that eat the most and happen to survive in the habitat left remain as part of our natural world?
> 
> I'm sorry but I think it's extremely naieve to believe that all wildlife can life happy fluffy lives and that nature will some how balance itself out in this country, and at the same time have no impact on farming and livestock. We live here too, we've caused problems, and we need to find ways to resolve it, and at the same time maintain healthy populations. There's no talk of eradicating badgers, but there is talk of maintaining smaller populations, because there are simply far too many of them at this moment in time, and the impact they are having on other animals, such as the population of hedgehogs, is unacceptable.
> 
> It's like any other animal, in the right place, in the right numbers, they are sustainable, in the wrong place in the wrong numbers, they need to be controlled.


I hear what you are saying and agree,I am not being naive or think wildlife can live happy fluffy lives,I have killed more rabbits this year than any other year with myxi,I suppose I am for badgers as have seen the results often of there discarded bodies after they have been used for badger baiting a sickening sight.but I fully understand your points


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I hear what you are saying and agree,I am not being naive or think wildlife can live happy fluffy lives,I have killed more rabbits this year than any other year with myxi,I suppose I am for badgers as have seen the results often of there discarded bodies after they have been used for badger baiting a sickening sight.but I fully understand your points


There were a couple of blokes prosecuted up near Hull somewhere, either earlier this year, or late last year, for badger baiting, awful practice 

I think I must have seen about ten dead at the side of the roads this year, there are honestly so many of them around here. The OH was on a shoot recently, where the owners have a badger sett near the house, they've even set out a bench to view them in the summer time.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I just wondered why we bothered having a wildlife act that is supposed to protect our native mammals if we can just ignore it and shoot them when they become an inconvenience to us.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think its a case of a rock & a hard place  I dont want Badgers culled but do feel for all the farmers who have had to have cattle destroyed becasue of TB, there has to be a better way.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

They have had plenty of time to work on a vaccine. It is like foot and mouth - there is a vaccine for that but it isn't used. Probably money as usual. It is cheaper to kill I suppose.

Just fed up with that sort of mentality that is all.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Guinevere13 said:


> They have had plenty of time to work on a vaccine. It is like foot and mouth - there is a vaccine for that but it isn't used. Probably money as usual. It is cheaper to kill I suppose.
> 
> Just fed up with that sort of mentality that is all.


I think you have misunderstood F&M vaccine.

Animal Aid: FOOT AND MOUTH - VACCINATION

Ring Vaccination for Foot-and-Mouth Disease (Techniques)

Much as TB vaccines are.

Jenner

Badgers and bovine TB | RSPCA Political Animal

Read the bit about £7 million being spent by the government on trying to create a feasible vaccine


----------

